# Best logging saw all around?



## I LOVE FIREWOOD (Nov 2, 2008)

Whats the best all around saw?


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 2, 2008)

:notrolls2:


----------



## huskystihl (Nov 2, 2008)

Where you at in ohio?


----------



## Zackman1801 (Nov 2, 2008)

where are we logging?


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 2, 2008)

what are we logging?


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 2, 2008)

dolmar 7900


----------



## palogger (Nov 2, 2008)

stihl ms460(modded)


----------



## Gologit (Nov 2, 2008)

Logging?


----------



## slowp (Nov 2, 2008)

Better not be here cuz you haven't done your paperwork!!!


----------



## Gologit (Nov 2, 2008)

slowp said:


> Better not be here cuz you haven't done your paperwork!!!



Yes, Ma'am.


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 2, 2008)

slowp said:


> Better not be here cuz you haven't done your paperwork!!!



nice catch


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 3, 2008)

Loaded question... opcorn:

Gary


----------



## deeker (Nov 3, 2008)

I LOVE FIREWOOD said:


> Whats the best all around saw?



opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 3, 2008)

Smells like :spam: :spam:


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 3, 2008)

oh! oh! oh! I know! I know! The best logging saw is the one that starts easy in the morning and works right all day without breaking! What do I win?


----------



## slowp (Nov 3, 2008)

It usually is NOT the hooktender/crew saw.


----------



## RPM (Nov 3, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> oh! oh! oh! I know! I know! The best logging saw is the one that starts easy in the morning and works right all day without breaking! What do I win?



+1


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 3, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> :notrolls2:



I agree 100%


----------



## wvlogger (Nov 3, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> oh! oh! oh! I know! I know! The best logging saw is the one that starts easy in the morning and works right all day without breaking! What do I win?



right on man that is funny


----------



## stihl 440 (Nov 3, 2008)

*logging saw*

Modded Husky 385xp w/24" bar

Modded Stihl 460 magnum w/20"bar and 8 tooth sproket

We've proved the 460's at work to be the best......they are 4 years old, stock, with 20"bars and prolly have 4,000 hours on them EASY..........But I prefer my 385 over them......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## wvlogger (Nov 3, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> Modded Husky 385xp w/24" bar
> 
> Modded Stihl 460 magnum w/20"bar and 8 tooth sproket
> 
> We've proved the 460's at work to be the best......they are 4 years old, stock, with 20"bars and prolly have 4,000 hours on them EASY..........But I prefer my 385 over them......:greenchainsaw:



i run a muffler modded 460 with 28" bar rshlk chain best saw besides the 660 to me never run a 385 looks nice though:greenchainsaw: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 3, 2008)

I have one that i have to manually file but all you have to do to make it cut is look at it and tell it,"face the tree that way". "back cut here". "top". and several minits later, shazzam.

It's made in Mexico..


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 3, 2008)

056 kid said:


> I have one that i have to manually file but all you have to do to make it cut is look at it and tell it,"face the tree that way". "back cut here". "top". and several minits later, shazzam.
> 
> It's made in Mexico..



Do you have to say all that chit in spanish?


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 3, 2008)

288xp.


----------



## RPM (Nov 3, 2008)

Yah, I like my 288xp as well...enough to spend money on it now and then to reserect it. I also like my 395xp w/ a 30 - 36" bar (stock)...heavy...but for falling and bucking bigger wood - nothing beats it.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## clearance (Nov 3, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> 288xp.



Yep.


----------



## stihl 440 (Nov 3, 2008)

*385xp*



wvlogger said:


> i run a muffler modded 460 with 28" bar rshlk chain best saw besides the 660 to me never run a 385 looks nice though:greenchainsaw: :bang: :bang: :bang: :bang:



My 385 is sooo nice to log with.....at the end of the day I can still feel my fingertips. And it's got more than enough power for that 24" bar.....just out right relentless.......It's got a high powerband though...it's broad, but it's just a high RPM machine....it really sings......bar buried....and all......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Dok (Nov 3, 2008)

Non-logger observation from around here: Seems like it's 50/50 Husky and Stihl, with the 385 and 460 being the current favorites. Husky has been popular around here for some time, I still see quite a few 288's around. It seems like most places are all Stihl or all Husky, wonder why the mix here? 
Dok


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 4, 2008)

slowp said:


> It usually is NOT the hooktender/crew saw.



LMAO... any saw that lives in the back of the crummy with the riggin' is not the prefered saw...

Gary


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 4, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> Do you have to say all that chit in spanish?



No luckily!!


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 4, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO... any saw that lives in the back of the crummy with the riggin' is not the prefered saw...
> 
> Gary



Gary the MS180 easy/2/start kicks azz........


----------



## 385XP (Nov 4, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> Modded Husky 385xp w/24" bar
> 
> Modded Stihl 460 magnum w/20"bar and 8 tooth sproket
> 
> We've proved the 460's at work to be the best......they are 4 years old, stock, with 20"bars and prolly have 4,000 hours on them EASY..........But I prefer my 385 over them......:greenchainsaw:


 The 385 is my favorite for logging oaks hickory and hard maple with a 24"bar and full chisel chain . The 460 does make a nice walnut saw with a 24" bar and semi chisel chain.


----------



## stihl 440 (Nov 4, 2008)

*460*



385XP said:


> The 385 is my favorite for logging oaks hickory and hard maple with a 24"bar and full chisel chain . The 460 does make a nice walnut saw with a 24" bar and semi chisel chain.



For cuttin walnut.....I would say that you want a really fast cuttin/ round chisel....or square filed chisel......and of course you gotta take the heart out and make sapwood cuts...... On walnut I tend to stay at the base a lot longer than normal......gotta get that hinge almost cut off before she hits the ground......:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 385XP (Nov 4, 2008)

stihl 440 said:


> For cuttin walnut.....I would say that you want a really fast cuttin/ round chisel....or square filed chisel......and of course you gotta take the heart out and make sapwood cuts...... On walnut I tend to stay at the base a lot longer than normal......gotta get that hinge almost cut off before she hits the ground......:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:



I spure cut almost all walnut and we still dig the good ones down to the root spurs. So full chisel dont work real good for that.


----------



## JS Landscaping (Nov 4, 2008)

The best logging saw? The one that puts the money in your pocket at the end of a day.

Personally, I love my Stihl MS 660. Puts a smile on my face everytime I use it. Love the power. Feels perfect in my hands running it.


----------



## stihl 440 (Nov 4, 2008)

*walnut*



385XP said:


> I spure cut almost all walnut and we still dig the good ones down to the root spurs. So full chisel dont work real good for that.



I see...........No need to spur cut for me.......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 4, 2008)

I put an under cut in her and cut off the comp. side then follow the rest of the holding wood till its gone. Walnut cuts fast as hell and is fun to cut.. screw hickory


----------



## 385XP (Nov 4, 2008)

056 kid said:


> I put an under cut in her and cut off the comp. side then follow the rest of the holding wood till its gone. Walnut cuts fast as hell and is fun to cut.. screw hickory


 Walnut does cut REALLY easy its one of my favorites to cut besides big red oak.


----------



## mile9socounty (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought it was the McCulloch SP 125 or the CP 125S. Super Pro 125C?


----------



## hammerlogging (Nov 5, 2008)

056 kid said:


> I put an under cut in her and cut off the comp. side then follow the rest of the holding wood till its gone. Walnut cuts fast as hell and is fun to cut.. screw hickory



And you know those hickory chips can feel like damn needles blasting your arm. Hard wood.

Just another way hickory sucks for a cutter. Aside from logging, I try to like hickory. Strong wood.


----------

